# How to make those ready made porridge packs... not lumpy?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like those plain porridge packs, that you just pour milk into then microwave or put on the hob... then I add my own stuff to them. But I cannot figure out how to stop them just sticking together and going gelatinous.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://everything2.com/title/Oatmeal+porri...e+microwave+wayDo you microwave on high or medium. If you microwave on high, try a lower power setting. Also maybe try more milk to see if that makes it thinner.Also do you stop and stir it during the cooking or not. Stir it a couple of times during the cooking and see if that helps.


----------



## finleysmummy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think cooking the porridge on the hob is better, as you can cook for longer and keep adding liquid and stirring.


----------



## HenryD (Mar 18, 2010)

finleysmummy said:


> I think cooking the porridge on the hob is better, as you can cook for longer and keep adding liquid and stirring.


Yes it is the better method. But so much more hassle...


----------



## xyz123 (Apr 2, 2010)

They don't do that if you add enough milk/water. I make porridge regularly using the microwave (both from those packs, and plain oats).


----------



## HenryD (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm...Good point, so why is it that when I add more milk/water my one turns into a kind of thin soup?


----------

